# Silly question for "those in the know"



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, 
I don't know anything about showing, breeding, etc.... all I know how to do is love and take of a golden. 

I was just watching the Westminster show and one of the dogs nipples looked really big like she had had a litter at one point...

So, the females in the shows can have litters? I don't know why, but my perception was that you wouldn't breed a female until her show days were over...
I guess that's not the case? 

I was just curious....:wavey:


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

If she good quality and in good health there no real reason not to breed while she is still showing.

In the UK some bitches don' get there title for a long time so waiting would mean maybe not having a litter till there like 5 or 6, and being they have a limited producing ability (compeared to a dog anyway).

I don't breed but know many that do, and personaly don't know many that would put a bitch in the ring very close after having a litter. Most wouldn't have the coat.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks... that makes sense...

I think in my mind, I was thinking....Mmmmmmm have a couple babies and the girlish figure goes all to H. E. "double hockey sticks".... hahahahaaaa.. ::

I really think that was in my mind....surely they won't have litters.....they'll, never look the like the same lean female.... 

Mmmmmmm maybe female dogs have an easier time of it than human females....


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Any bitch that goes through a heat cycle is going to have some mammary development. And the more heat cycles, the more potential for development. They don't necessarily have to have puppies. And, yes, they have to be intact to show in conformation.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And my girl actaully looked better after having her first litter. She had more rib spring and looked more mature. It did however take some time to get her back in coat enough to be able to show!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't forget that they are all already Champions when they get to Westminster. It's possible she finished early in the year and was invited to attend and if she still looked good, why not?


----------

